# Eight Stages of Seperation



## sadsoul101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I feel like the 5 Grief stages don't really speak to me and my pending divorce and seperation. However, this article really does:
http://www.newbeginningsusa.org/nbtest/resources/stages-of-
separation.pdf

I am in Stage 1, Active Bleeding Phase:
1. ACTIVE BLEEDING (2 months - 1 year duration)
1. Do you feel on the verge of tears a good deal of the time?
2. Does seeing couples or families make you want to go home and cry?
3. Do Sundays or dinner time make you particularly blue?
4. Do you find yourself getting angry with someone in your family who has a happy marriage?
5. Do you feel like a failure?
6. Do you find yourself thinking, "If only I'd don e ---, my marriage would hav e lasted"?
7. Do you feel ashamed about the break-up?
8. Do you find yourself not wanting to talk to people?
9. Do you relive the marriage in your mind?
10. Do you stay home because you feel you can't face the world?


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

sadsoul101 said:


> I feel like the 5 Grief stages don't really speak to me and my pending divorce and seperation. However, this article really does:
> http://www.newbeginningsusa.org/nbtest/resources/stages-of-
> separation.pdf
> 
> ...


Yep, that's me too.


----------



## UsagiNeko (Aug 15, 2012)

sadsoul101 said:


> 1. Do you feel on the verge of tears a good deal of the time?
> 2. Does seeing couples or families make you want to go home and cry?
> 5. Do you feel like a failure?
> 6. Do you find yourself thinking, "If only I'd done ---, my marriage would have lasted"?
> ...


Oh yeah, almost all of these are me. It hurts so much T_T.


----------



## Atilia (Aug 5, 2012)

yes, I am feeling all of the above, so sad.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, still me here too.
There is nothing in this world that could happen that would result in my taking my ex back, yet I still feel like our marriage failed and that I let down my children by choosing him.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow...dead on.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Holy sh*t I had that for about 4-6 weeks, but stage 2 describes me perfectly now lol. I just posted wondering if that was normal and now I know.

Hope I don't take it too overboard. Guess I just have to ride the wave.

For all you guys going through Stage 1, I feel for you. You'll get through it, life is awesome when you are ready to go after it.


----------



## mattyjman (Jun 6, 2012)

link is bad?


----------

